# What music do you like to write too?



## ShadeZ (Sep 8, 2017)

If you write while listening to music what music/background noise do you like listening to?


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 8, 2017)

My favorite is silence.

If I can't have that, and there is annoying background sound, I turn to electronic music. No vocals--I can't think while someone else is talking. Nothing with too catchy of a beat, either, though I can live with that. Jazz is good, too, but again no vocals. Classical music doesn't work for me because there are stretches where the sound is so soft, that annoying background noise starts to leak through. Too much classical music is way too overwrought anyway. So, with that:

Moodswings
Kruder & Dorfmeister (yeah, but repetitive voice clips are okay)
Tycho
ShadowCircuit
Herbie Hancock
Aphex Twin
Charlie Mingus
Chick Corea
Dave Brubeck
Miles Davis
John McLaughlin
Kraftwelt
Tangerine Dream
Herbert


----------



## Devor (Sep 8, 2017)

I've been listening to a lot of anime music while I write.  It's probably a metaphor for my writing that it sounds awesome but I can't understand a word they're saying.  

Though, usually it's mostly instrumental because I find the lyrics pull away my thoughts.


----------



## Tom (Sep 8, 2017)

I have two writing music moods: fast and loud, or chill. There's no middle ground, haha. Recently I've really enjoyed writing to Sufjan Stevens' latest album, Planetarium. It has this hazy, unreal vibe that keeps me focused while also lending inspiration.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Sep 8, 2017)

ShadeZ said:


> If you write while listening to music what music/background noise do you like listening to?



When I'm writing, whether fiction or software, I like having the music pumping through my headphones at about one-quarter volume. I listen to a variety of music, not all of it having anything to do with the mood or any other aspect of my WIP. I listen to rock, country, grunge, alternative, metal, r&b, soul, and pop. Anything from the 50s through to today. I don't listen to much in the way of contemporary male solo artists, since I don't seem to be in their target audience.

One of my favorite acts currently is Dua Lipa. I put on her album and let it play, sometimes on repeat. It revs up my mind and helps keep the creativity sparking.

[video=youtube_share;1nydxbGhgv8]https://youtu.be/1nydxbGhgv8[/video]


----------



## Svrtnsse (Sep 8, 2017)

I try to match the music to what I'm writing. For the most part it's dark and electronic, but I will occasionally listen to a bit of pop music or folk rock. 

I also used to be a DJ and I enjoy putting my own mix-sets together. I try to pick out music that fits a theme and a mood, and a few of the sets I've made I've compiled with the idea of using them as background music for writing.

Prime example: Your browser is not supported, sorry! (skip, I think you might enjoy this).

All my sets: Your browser is not supported, sorry!


----------



## pmmg (Sep 8, 2017)

I almost always listen to music while writing. Usually one or a small number of songs over and over again. I think mostly to block out other things that I might find distracting. At times I can have words and sometimes I cannot tolerate them. I try to pick things that sound like the speak to what ever the characters or the scene is about. I don't always find stuff for that. If my song list is too long, it too will start to distract me.


----------



## Gurkhal (Sep 9, 2017)

Depends on what kind of scene I'm writing but its often historical music or music inspired by the kind of society or time period that I'm writing about.


----------



## Antonius (Sep 26, 2017)

The music I listen to depends on the scene and theme I'm writing. It helps if the song has similar lyrics to the message I'm trying to get across with my piece, but isn't always necessary.


----------



## happygoluckysockmonkey79 (Feb 5, 2022)

today its  music of avatar  insterumental   video  i like it i found it on you tube they have  narina  and  pirates   etc  i like it helps relax me when im nerious  or stressed


----------



## I Am A Stick (Feb 24, 2022)

I put my music on shuffle and go along with whatever plays. Though if I have a specific song stuck in my head I have to play it before I can think about anything else.


----------



## pmmg (Feb 24, 2022)

One of my characters has moved from minor to main and i find i need his theme music. So i am looking. 

I usually have 1-3 songs and let them repeat. I need the music to drone in so its there but not really drawing my attention.  To many songs with words will do that.


----------



## Stanley (Mar 12, 2022)

Video Games background musics 

In particular, Final Fantasy 2 and Final Fantasy 8 and Final Fantasy 9


----------



## happygoluckysockmonkey79 (Oct 2, 2022)

all kinds of music


----------



## OutsidersEyes (Oct 6, 2022)

Instrumental music or else Youtube videos in the background, stuff I've seen before so I don't have to concentrate on following along. Evan and Katelyn are my favorite lately.


----------



## AngelaRCox (Oct 9, 2022)

My favorite instrumental artists for writing (in order and off the top of my head): 

Midnight Syndicate
Utho Riley
Ryan Farish
Two Steps From Hell
Nox Arcana


----------



## pmmg (Oct 10, 2022)

I see two steps from hell pop up in my youtube at times. It does not seem to be an artist, just a fancy title for some music compiled to have that feel. I am guess these are not the same.


----------



## AngelaRCox (Oct 10, 2022)

pmmg said:


> I see two steps from hell pop up in my youtube at times. It does not seem to be an artist, just a fancy title for some music compiled to have that feel. I am guess these are not the same.


They call themselves a production company but function as an artist (that is, if you look them up on Spotify or Pandora or something like that, it'll say Two Steps From Hell in the artist field) and their albums are all attributed to TSFH as artist. They do a lot of soundtrack work, especially for trailers. The lead names are Thomas Bergersen and Nick Phoenix.


----------



## pmmg (Oct 10, 2022)

Here's and example. Same guys or not, I dont know. Its not my current writing music. 


Two instrumentals I come back to a lot are the soundtracks for Last of the Mohegans, and Kind Arthur (the one with Keira Knightly).











Thought these are also not my current writing music.


----------

